# Critters in Fiji rock



## Mr Fishy (May 4, 2010)

Being new to salt water I'm a little freaked out after taking a flashlight to my tank just now. I added 11 pounds of Fiji live rock today and decided to do a night time look.

It seems there are a large number of bristle worms that are black/white striped. Not that large at all, but there are quite a few. Should I be worried about them?

As I'm poking around with the light I suddenly see something else in a closed in hole in the rock.. Its body kind of resembles a slug and it has what appears to be eyes on stalks like a snail but it also appears to have a number of small legs like a shrimp. It's maybe 1/2" long and has very tiny green spots on the body.

It pokes out into the light and then darts back in so I can't get get a really good look at it. Any ideas what it might be?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*hmmm*

the bristle worms you describe are probably actualy tiny brittle starfish..and the shrimp could be many things without a pic to ID ..something like a little mantis shrimp,a larger copapod maybe.


----------



## njudson (May 21, 2009)

Watching critters like this show up is the best part! check out this website if you want to try to match some pictures to what you are seeing

Live Rock Hitch Hikers


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

njudson said:


> Watching critters like this show up is the best part! check out this website if you want to try to match some pictures to what you are seeing
> 
> Live Rock Hitch Hikers


What an awesome link! This just goes to show that it is 100% useless to even consider giving a description to identify a hitch hiker. There are just far to many that appear similar to one another. Great link. I'm sure it will be used here frequently.


----------

